# I am getting better at this!



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Some more digital art, but with my improving skills!

Here is Pizazz!

I do take commissions for these portraits. They can also have your Bettas name on them. $10 each. Message me for payment info ^_^


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

aww know one likes it?


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

Like is one thing, but selling..? 

No offense.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

SillyCone said:


> Like is one thing, but selling..?
> 
> No offense.


I do make $ off of other digital art that I make and I charge way more that $10 for them cause of the detail I have to put into these. So the $10 I would ask for a piece like this is a pretty good deal compared to my price listings for things 

So many artist will offer things for free and people take advantage of it and bombard them with work to do. It can be overwhelming and I really think if you are good at what you are doing you should get something outta it as a reward for your time and work.

I am not telling anyone to buy them, just offering to anyone what would really like one.:-D


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hmm, but how will i send the $$ to you?


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

lilchiwolf said:


> I do make $ off of other digital art that I make and I charge way more that $10 for them cause of the detail I have to put into these. So the $10 I would ask for a piece like this is a pretty good deal compared to my price listings for things
> 
> So many artist will offer things for free and people take advantage of it and bombard them with work to do. It can be overwhelming and I really think if you are good at what you are doing you should get something outta it as a reward for your time and work.
> 
> I am not telling anyone to buy them, just offering to anyone what would really like one.:-D


Dude don't listen to Sillycone she is really irritating saying that kind of stuff in everyones threads.............. I think that pic is awesome I've seen my uncle do it it is really hard to get as good as a pic you have!

Bettagirl: You pay for stuff like this through paypal


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

Oh, well i don't really know all that stuff, and SillyCone can be useful. XD


----------



## Kisa (Apr 16, 2011)

I like it. He's like, "Hi, thar." ;D


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

Haha, I'm useful, 20% of the time 

I'm just saying, in this particular forum, people try to show their paintings to seek like, comments, acknowledge, support and to have fun.

And I don't think selling art here is quite what you would expect, she/he is on DA already, why would you ask people to buy your stuff when DA already does that for you?

I'm not trolling here, I just expect people to be more on the "GUISE DO YOU LIKE MAH DRAWINGS?!" kind of thing, not a "If you pay me $10 I will make you a drawing."

Although it's cool to make money doing something you like. =]

_ps: and she/he really makes some cool drawings, so why not?_


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

SillyCone said:


> Haha, I'm useful, 20% of the time
> 
> I'm just saying, in this particular forum, people try to show their paintings to seek like, comments, acknowledge, support and to have fun.
> 
> ...


I am not on DA, but I am on FA: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/lilchiwolf/

You can see most of it, but not the "adult" stuff. 

p.s: I am a girl XD


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

Oh lol, that explains the sig and the art type. xD


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

SillyCone said:


> Oh lol, that explains the sig and the art type. xD


yep. furry. fursuit maker and furry artist!


----------



## SashimiBetta (May 7, 2011)

PIZAZZ <3 the name. If you weren't using it, i wouldve token it. 

I saw a picture of your fish to. (not trying to sound stalker like) but yeah, I think maybe the blue you used is a bit to dark...I LOVE IT THO. IT LOOKS AMAZINGING


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

SashimiBetta said:


> PIZAZZ <3 the name. If you weren't using it, i wouldve token it.
> 
> I saw a picture of your fish to. (not trying to sound stalker like) but yeah, I think maybe the blue you used is a bit to dark...I LOVE IT THO. IT LOOKS AMAZINGING


haha! lol for what fish of yours?


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

whoops I mean dudet! I'm really sorry...........
ya that would explain the art type.............again I apoligize I had no idea you were a girl.........


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

I think your art is amazing! If I had the money, I would get you to make one for me. Maybe once I sell more jewellery I will be able to get one. Keep at it, I think you're amazing!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Ethan said:


> whoops I mean dudet! I'm really sorry...........
> ya that would explain the art type.............again I apoligize I had no idea you were a girl.........


lol it ok. a lot of furs a thought to be men, but us women are spreading!:twisted:


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

Makes me remember when I was a kid my dream was to work as one of those team mascots because I loved the outfits and how silly the mascots were... Then the furries appeared (no offense) and the whole image of the mascots kinda ruined to me, there are a lot of friendly furries and everything, I used to play lots of online games with them, but lots of them ruins it's image I'd say :V

Like on London Expo this weekend, 4-7 people were dressed as cats half naked just laying on the floor, moaning and rubbing themselves like if it was some sort of night club party... I was like "Common you people there are kids in here!" Then I notices some of them were like 14ish. -_-

I don't have any discrimination with fat people but also one of them was like a whale dressed as a cat...Ugh.. k I will stop ;V

-----------------------------

But I gotta confess, those furries who knows how to draw, they got some serious skills.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

I love it! How did all your fish do with the big move?


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Love it!!! I think you got that look down  

Seriously, that is wonderful.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

SillyCone said:


> Makes me remember when I was a kid my dream was to work as one of those team mascots because I loved the outfits and how silly the mascots were... Then the furries appeared (no offense) and the whole image of the mascots kinda ruined to me, there are a lot of friendly furries and everything, I used to play lots of online games with them, but lots of them ruins it's image I'd say :V
> 
> Like on London Expo this weekend, 4-7 people were dressed as cats half naked just laying on the floor, moaning and rubbing themselves like if it was some sort of night club party... I was like "Common you people there are kids in here!" Then I notices some of them were like 14ish. -_-
> 
> ...


yeah....the young ones always take it a bit too far....and some of the really old ones.



naturegirl243 said:


> I love it! How did all your fish do with the big move?


 went good. the only one that dies was the rubber lip pleco.


----------

